# Upholstery sites?



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

Looking for a site that would be able to provide me with samples of (or very close to) original GTI seat upholstery?
Anyone know?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Upholstery sites? (4Rings)*

That's going to be a tough find! If someone actually makes something close, you should buy a bolt of it. Believe it or not, your best bet may be a supplier of furniture upholstery, rather than automotive upholstery.
This site had a number of links for auto upholstery: http://www.interiorsbyshannon.com/leather.htm 
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Upholstery sites? (Bryan J)*

Thanks Bryan, I was hoping you'd chime in. I did a quick and dirty internet search but came up with very little in terms of samples to look at.


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Upholstery sites? (4Rings)*

i went to a local guy to look at samples....he did not have the _exact_ upholstery, but you cannot tell by looking at it. it looks exactly the same. you should just find a local shop to stop in at and look at samples


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Upholstery sites? (VW TANK)*

I'll do that. Thanks.


----------

